# Potty in 1 area?



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been training my 12 week old puppy to do his business in 1 area. So far it is going well and most of the time he walks right over to the designated area (as long as he's on a lead). This is great but I find that he tends to step in his poo most of the time. If he isn't distracted by his surroundings (lot of birds & leaves!) and actually sees his own poo he will "tip toe" around the land mines. But most of the time I end up cleaning his paws before he gets to come back in. Has anyone experienced this with their own dogs? I am beginning to wonder if this is such a good idea. Sure the poo will be easier to pick up if it's in one area...but maybe by confining him to a limited area it's just inevitable he will step in his own poo. Maybe if I let him do his business anywhere he'd be less likely to step in his own poo? Any owners out there who let their dogs go wherever and still end up having to clean their dog's paws?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I let Willie go potty anywhere he wants in the yard, and he never steps in his own poop. Bear in mind, though, that he's not a little puppy. He's seven years old.


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm hoping that this is just because my little guy is only 12 weeks old. Seeing him tip toe around his poo sometimes gives me hope.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I would pick it up as soon as he does it. It's a LOT easier to pick up than to clean off the feet/between the toes.

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Bob is absolutely right! Quick clean-up is always a good idea. Also, I'm pretty sure no dog really wants to step in his own poop. When they are young, it's more likely to happen accidentally. When they get older, they get wiser, just like (most) people. ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 area is just a bad idea 4 health reasons - PIKE lies 2 spread the wealth !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You just got to clean it up. With three dogs, I have a bucket just as Ken described. When my girls still lived at home with their dogs, we called it poo duty. I took care of the morning poo duty, and they took turns in the afternoon.
Not only is it bad hygiene to leave it, but you can tell a lot about a dog health wise by their stool.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha, Texas Red we call it "Poop Patrol !"  A Crappy but necessary daily job!


----------

